# Johann Heinrich Fatsius (ca. 1760 - after 1810



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Johann Heinrich Fatsius (ca. 1760 - after 1810)*

German composer, who in 1780 became the Kapelmeister of the Sheremetev family until 1805, who qua status can be compared with the Estherhazy nobility (& Papa Haydn) in the Hapsburg empire.

Fatsius - Sonata for Cello and Bass in A Minor (1802)















Fatsius - Variations on a French song






Fatsius - Part 1 - Pavel Serbin















Fatsius - Part 2 - Pavel Serbin






Fatsius - Part 3 - Pavel Serbin


----------

